# Review: Joe Bonamassa in Ottawa -



## Rideski

For those that attended this with me I'm sure you will have the same review but holy crap that boy can play! He came out and played for a solid 2:15 without any time between tracks. He did stop once or twice to tell a story and thank the crowd but it was an evening filled with orgasmic guitar riffs.
I think the highlight for me though was when he pulled out his acoustic and entertained the audience sans band. I don't think I've ever heard playing like that before. Absolutely incredible!
There wasn't much of a "stage show" but then that's not Joe's style. It was just pure blues at it's best. Very dynamic and powerful. 
The tone coming from his recently acquired '59 Les Paul was incredible. His arsenol of Gibson's and his Ernie Ball were very impressive and of course he brought the house down with his encore of Just Got Paid.
He's playing TO tonight, which is the last stop on his Canadian leg of this tour. If you have the opportunity go see him. You'll thank me for it!
Cheers,
Ian


----------



## J S Moore

Joe harks back to a day when it was the music that was the entertainment, not the lasers or the stage show. Most of the concerts these days are like Broadway musicals.

I didn't find out in time to catch him on this tour but definitely will next time around.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Center floor seats still available for Massey Hall tonight


----------



## mrmatt1972

I recently watched a DVD of him in England at the Royal Albert Hall and Clapton came on and guested for a while. I agree that he can play, but the songwriting leaves a little to be desired. I got bored even though I wanted to like it.


----------



## bscott

I TOTALLY agree with Rideski. It was a great show - AND started on time!! The tickets had pr9inted on them - "Show starts at 8 PM sharp" and it DID!! Lots people were still not sitting down thinking that there would be the ususal delay in starting. No so!! he started with Rory gallagher's Cradle Rock and kept going from there. The acoustic number floored many people. 
Soi many Gibsons!!! Good advertising night for Gibson!!! ;-)

B


----------



## captainbrew

I was thinking of going but I found the tickets pretty expensive for a guy I'm not a huge fan of. Oh well. Maybe he'll come to bluesfest at some point.


----------



## Chito

I concur with everyone who went to see the show. Great music, great guitar playing. He also started the show exactly on time, played straight till past 10.


----------



## 335Bob

J S Moore said:


> Joe harks back to a day when it was the music that was the entertainment, not the lasers or the stage show. Most of the concerts these days are like Broadway musicals.
> 
> I didn't find out in time to catch him on this tour but definitely will next time around.


Exactly!

The man can throw down some great guitar playing. And, I found the ticket price very reasonable as he delivered a great performance.


----------



## bolero

dammit I missed the TO show, thought it was April 5th lol


did anyone go?


----------



## Loudguitars.com

Bonamassa Review in Montreal. http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=138004089595560&topic=56


----------



## Starbuck

GuitarsCanada said:


> Center floor seats still available for Massey Hall tonight


It was terrific! reasonably priced and just great. he came on stage at _exactly_ 8pm and played for a solid 2.25 hrs. The man has got some really beautiful guitars. I think the highlight for me was The Ballad of John Henry.


----------



## beatles1909

Rideski said:


> For those that attended this with me I'm sure you will have the same review but holy crap that boy can play! He came out and played for a solid 2:15 without any time between tracks. He did stop once or twice to tell a story and thank the crowd but it was an evening filled with orgasmic guitar riffs.
> I think the highlight for me though was when he pulled out his acoustic and entertained the audience sans band. I don't think I've ever heard playing like that before. Absolutely incredible!
> There wasn't much of a "stage show" but then that's not Joe's style. It was just pure blues at it's best. Very dynamic and powerful.
> The tone coming from his recently acquired '59 Les Paul was incredible. His arsenol of Gibson's and his Ernie Ball were very impressive and of course he brought the house down with his encore of Just Got Paid.
> He's playing TO tonight, which is the last stop on his Canadian leg of this tour. If you have the opportunity go see him. You'll thank me for it!
> Cheers,
> Ian


Everything you said was right on! I seen him here in Toronto Sat night & it was incredible. 2nd row floors, best guitar slingin' I have seen in many a year!! 

like poster J S Moore said 
"Joe harks back to a day when it was the music that was the entertainment, not the lasers or the stage show."


----------

